# Maybe I'm crazy but....



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe I'm crazy but the sound of my little baby running on her wheel at night is so soothing!!! :lol: 
I'm on the second floor, while Miss Muffet is on the first floor and I'll usually hear her scurrying around a bit after I go to bed for the night. It puts my mind at ease knowing that she's having a good time eating, drinking, rearranging and wheeling. I love my hedgie! <3

Me holding Miss Muffet for the first time. I can't believe this weekend will be 2 weeks that I've had her!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ah three cuties  i love the pinto hedgies :mrgreen: and i love your hat


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Larry!!

You're too sweet!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss Muffet is beautiful, congratulations  I love her markings.


----------



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm the same- I love the sound of my Tobi eating his kibble, drinking his water, and his little pitter patterings. One night my blankets were draping to the floor. He woke me up because he kept tugging on them! When I turned on the light he stopped, looked at me guiltily, and tottered off again. He is waaaay to cute to be annoyed by.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I love it too - my 1sthedgie lives in my bedroom -OMG it used to drive me potty in the beginning as I'm a really really light sleeper but I wouldnt move him as it was the warmest room in the house so gradually got used to it now I wake it I dont hear him - it must be a subconscious comfort thing now but I so hate it when hes quiet as he is such a runner hog to not hear him isnt right lol


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha!!

Great to know I'm not the only one!

My original plan was for my hedgie to have her own room but with the cat that my fiance' rescued needing it for her and her soon-to-be kittens, I have to keep Miss Muffet in the living room temporarily. It's killing me though because I'd love to have her in the room next to me so I can peak on her throughout the night. She doesn't mind me watching her but me running up and down the stairs all night to say hi to her is out of the question! :lol: I'm pretty sure the sound of the wheel would drive my fiance' bonkers so keeping her in our bedroom is pretty much out of the question!! lol

She was being soooo cute last night! When I had her out for play time, she was still really tired. So I laid on the ground next to her and she kept snuggling up against me, even right by my face which I thought was so cute. I love that she's not afraid of me and runs up to me whenever she's out of her cage! Her favorite game is "Try to Fit under Mommy" where she'll try to dig her little nose under my leg, my arm, my pants etc trying to snuggle under me! I think it's adorable! Oh and she also likes to "relieve herself" in private! She much prefers to go potty when no one's around or under a towel or blanket~ such a lady!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep, I'm the same way! :lol: 
If I'm in bed for a little while and I don't hear Rocko come out and start playing, I get all worried and can't sleep. So I'll go check on him and see that he's perfectly fine, just not up and about yet. Then I go back to bed, and if a little while passes and he doesn't come out, I get worried again. :roll: 

But when he does come out, I listen to him eating and moving around and it makes me feel good enough to go to sleep. Hedgie parents worry more than any other.


----------



## thevamp2173 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well it only shows your owner instinct is fully develop  .Keep up the good work on Ms.Muffet


----------

